# Funniest-looking comic you've seen



## nurematsu (Apr 20, 2008)

I was browsing the comic store back home and I saw the funniest comic ever: Battle Pope

Apparently, it's a buffed-up pope that fights crime. The catchphrase is "When he's not leading mass, he's kicking ass". I laughed out loud about the whole idea. What's the funniest comic book you've seen?


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh man, Battle Pope is a classic... but not as good as Tales From the Bully Pulpit, a comic about Teddy Roosevelt and the ghost of Thomas Edison traveling through time and kicking ass. Oh my god it's great.


----------



## nurematsu (Apr 20, 2008)

rofl, that sounds awesome. XD  I don't collect comic books, so I have no idea what the backstory of Battle Pope is


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, Battle Pope. I saw that a year or two ago at the comic store. I never buy anything there though


----------



## HiroJudgement (May 12, 2008)

Battle Pope is pure win.


----------



## fruitcake (Jun 29, 2008)

I love _Battle Pope_!

... and a friend of mine liked it so much, he made it his LJ login. ;P


----------

